# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Подключайтесь к ZALA и byfly не выходя из дома!

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты, напоминаем вам, что Вы можете значительно упростить процедуру подключения к услугам доступа в сеть Интернет byfly и интерактивного телевидения ZALA. Для того чтобы сэкономить собственное время на ожидание и оформление документов в сервисном центре &ndash; *выполните несколько простых действий*, а именно:
	1. Зайдите на сайт услуг [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

